# No surprise here that....



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

*Springfield is the 1911 to get....sorry Colt, but your days are numbered..... :shock: *


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've got one of each so I guess I'll just wait'em out. :smt028


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the S&W 1911 is also worth getting :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Colt will never die. Remember that. :wink:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well Ive got 3 1911's Colts at home another on lay a way . Plus my Mustang and 1 wheel gun. Colt is alive and kicking. I traded a Springer for a Colt I perfere to own the real thing not a South American copy. It 10 years what will the Colt be worth and what will the copy be worth. Oh so me a 60 or 70 year old Springfield that you can still carry and is dependable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think many of the various brands of 1911 makers make good guns :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Heres my $.02 on the 'Which 1911 brand is the best'

#1 Colt makes good guns
#2 Springer makes good guns
#3 Kimber makes god guns 
#4 Etc, Etc, Etc

Buy, shoot which ever you like the best and functions properly. ALL major manufactures can and will product a lemon from time to time.

You can find 'problems' with anything if you look hard enough. Personally I have Kimber, Colt, & Springer 1911's I like em all.....


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have a Colt and an SA 1911. Like them both.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Heres my $.02 on the 'Which 1911 brand is the best'
> 
> #1 Colt makes good guns
> #2 Springer makes good guns
> ...


Ehh... You list is kinda funny. What about Ed Brown, or Baer, or Night Hawk, or Wilson, or Rock River? :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Etc etc etc. :-D :-D :-D 


Rock Island
STI 
Caspian
ParaOrd

the list goes on and on, thats my point.


----------

